# Getting geared up and ready????



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Anyone getting geared up for trapping season? Putting orders in? Boiling, dying, waxing? I can't wait for the season to open!!! I am planning on putting in a pretty sizable order pretty quick here so I have time to get everything prepped! Hope between trapping and calling I can put a pile of coyotes down this year, things are finally starting to get cooled down so I am getting the itch to hunt and trap like I'm sure everyone else is!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Do you dye your traps with black walnuts?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

No I don't but I have been meaning to try it, I've heard that works quite well. I think I am going to try logwood dye this year.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Logwood dye is the way to go for most folks. I tried the Formula 1 Trap Dip and wasn't real impressed.

If your gonna do a Walnut home brew---make sure you give the top of the pot a good skim'in or you'll leave a scent on your traps.

Folks can catch a dumb yote with stink'in traps, but they won't catch wise old dog.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers...I tend to do that stuff at the end of season while the stuff is still out.

I mostly water trap and use Formula One, not to make them faster or conceal them...just to keep the rust off my hands.

Now for K9,,,I am with Cat ! and for cats too.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Logwood dye is the way to go for most folks. I tried the Formula 1 Trap Dip and wasn't real impressed.
> 
> If your gonna do a Walnut home brew---make sure you give the top of the pot a good skim'in or you'll leave a scent on your traps.
> 
> Folks can catch a dumb yote with stink'in traps, but they won't catch wise old dog.


This thread caught a wise old cat though!


----------

